# Jupiter 2 Pic



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Just thought I'd throw in one shot from the builtup we've had at a few shows. I'll try to get more posted, but we've been busy with shipping on this end!


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

as always Moebius hits another one out of the park. love all the detail, is this the last of the Irwin Allen kits?


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Everyone knows that there will be a number of cool add-ons and enhancements for this model. However, being able to show a "stock" build as good as this one really serves to demonstrate what kind of result is possible right out of the box.


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice! You guys are going to keep teasing us right to the end! Any exterior views of the completed build up?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

woof359 said:


> as always Moebius hits another one out of the park. love all the detail, is this the last of the Irwin Allen kits?


They already said a small Chariot and Space Pod are in the works


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I wish they would made a pre built one for us lazy modelers.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

To be released in 2010? If I remember, there are not plans for these kits next year.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Mitchellmania said:


> I wish they would made a pre built one for us lazy modelers.


There are tons of modelers out there who'd be happy to assemble one for you ... for a price, of course.

P.S. Having seen this buildup at Chiller, I can concur that a straight buildup makes for a mighty nice kit. (Though I don't want to discourage anyone from getting add-on parts!)


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

My first one is strictly OOB, the second one will have the bells and whistles. And I fully expect to be pleased as punch with both! :wave:
Now to find display room...


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Frank,

Thanks for taking time out of your busy schedule to post the pic. I'm sure it is appreciated by all who are waiting to get their hands on this kit.

Looks like another great kit from Moebius!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

wonderful pic! I know we've been marvelling over the amount of aftermarket products, but I don't think I've read whether or not the kit comes with any decals right out of the box. 

the most obvious one is the "General Alarm" sign over the red beach ball. 

Has anyone seen if there are decals included?


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> wonderful pic! I know we've been marvelling over the amount of aftermarket products, but I don't think I've read whether or not the kit comes with any decals right out of the box.
> 
> the most obvious one is the "General Alarm" sign over the red beach ball.
> 
> Has anyone seen if there are decals included?


I drew the artwork for a number of decals and Fred Barr converted it into an Illustrator file for the Chinese, so unless something's changed, the kit should have decals. Below are some early samples.

Gary


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Excellent! Thanks Gary!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

The kit does come with a sheet of decals - 

Dave


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Unfortunately it's a sheet of decals from an old Revell Messerschmitt model, but...


----------



## Vardor (Mar 11, 2004)

John P said:


> Unfortunately it's a sheet of decals from an old Revell Messerschmitt model, but...


 
Thanks John, 

Now I have to build one with alternate history Luftwafa markings...


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

It's pronounced LUFTWAFFE!
B..but...Luftwaffe '97? That does not compute.


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

My poor, old PL J2. I'm throwing it over for a new, more glamorous sweetheart.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

No need to toss it out; just cut open the main hatch, remove the airlock door, scratch build a ramp (same dimensions as the hatch), get a nice wooden base big enough for it, cut an 11" diameter circle through it, place your PL jupiter II in the hole, and you have a nice looking crashsite diorama to display it on after you've made a sandy landscape on the base.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

The PL kit is a sweet kit in its own right. Put it on a trailer and have the Moebius J2 pulling it!

Why am I hungry for luftwaffles?


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Ignatz said:


> The PL kit is a sweet kit in its own right. Put it on a trailer and have the Moebius J2 pulling it!
> 
> Why am I hungry for luftwaffles?


It was a product of it's time. Handicapped by a limited budget, an intermediate prototyping company, and a very tight time frame. Remember that one very important goal was to get it on the market to coincide with the release of the LIS movie (not that I enjoy mentioning that disaster), which meant that we only had a few months. But for all it's handicaps, I suspect that the PL J2 will still have a special place in the hearts of many. Certainly in mine, for obvious reasons.
Ron G.


----------



## Cappy D (Jun 19, 2004)

Seaview said:


> No need to toss it out; just cut open the main hatch, remove the airlock door, scratch build a ramp (same dimensions as the hatch), get a nice wooden base big enough for it, cut an 11" diameter circle through it, place your PL jupiter II in the hole, and you have a nice looking crashsite diorama to display it on after you've made a sandy landscape on the base.


Agreed, no need to get rid of it. I still plan on one day finishing what I started on my PL J2 over-ambitious project. But for now, I will lovingly set it aside for the new one.

Cappy D


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

For it's time it was a fantastic kit. With the amount of people that have them, we kicked around a "Cash for Clunkers" idea, but we thought it would be insulting to the PL kit to consider it a "clunker". It really is a classic! Besides, what would we do with a bunch of trade-ins if it worked?


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Ron Gross said:


> It was a product of it's time. Handicapped by a limited budget, an intermediate prototyping company, and a very tight time frame. Remember that one very important goal was to get it on the market to coincide with the release of the LIS movie (not that I enjoy mentioning that disaster), which meant that we only had a few months. But for all it's handicaps, I suspect that the PL J2 will still have a special place in the hearts of many. Certainly in mine, for obvious reasons.
> Ron G.


It may seem outdated, but I'm finishing a PLJ2 right now (yeah, it's true) and although it requires a lot (and I mean a lot) of patience and effort from who wants an accurated interior, I guess I will build my second kit as a crash site, making the lower deck totally built from scratch, in the same scale of the upper deck (thanks to your tips at CultTVMan and Starseeker sketches). :thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Moebius said:


> For it's time it was a fantastic kit. With the amount of people that have them, we kicked around a "Cash for Clunkers" idea, but we thought it would be insulting to the PL kit to consider it a "clunker". It really is a classic! Besides, what would we do with a bunch of trade-ins if it worked?


Sell 'em to people like me who don't have the display space for your kit?


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Fernando Mureb said:


> It may seem outdated, but I'm finishing a PLJ2 right now (yeah, it's true) and although it requires a lot (and I mean a lot) of patience and effort from who wants an accurated interior, I guess I will build my second kit as a crash site, making the lower deck totally built from scratch, in the same scale of the upper deck (thanks to your tips at CultTVMan and Starseeker sketches). :thumbsup:


Yes, the PL kit was a classic in it's own way, and I was proud to have been a part of it. I made a crack about it last week that I sort of regret now. My intention was actually to praise Paul for doing such a great job in translating my plans to what is now the Paragrafix Hero Landing Gear product, but I drew a comparison that wasn't completely fair. Oh well, I think people realize that I spent over a decade supporting the PL kit, and will never stop doing so. But this time now belongs to the new kid on the block...


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Hang those big models up. That's what ceilings, eye hooks and fishing line are for!


----------

